

Optimize retail sales with beacon technology - aashkash
http://bluefletch.com/blog/optimize-retail-sales-with-beacon-technology/

======
luxpir
As a consumer I'm dead against the use of 'beacons' in a public space. If you
want to tell me something in the right place, put up a sign. I probably know
what I want in the shop when I get there and don't want to be manipulated into
considering cross-sells and up-sells.

It's all very dystopian. As with any of these things (short of facial
recognition) however, it is easy to abstain via the good old BT and Wifi kill
switches.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I'm looking forward to the year they stop putting up signs, because everybody
will depend on a HUD/GPS or wireless glasses or contacts or something. The
freeways will look like some post-apocalyptic wasteland with rusted eroded
signs hanging lopsided off of weathered poles. While the travelers are reading
and eating and playing games as they're whisked along in transport pods at 200
miles an hour.

~~~
luxpir
That actually all sounds great. But can the access to the in-HUD data be
encrypted and anonymous, please?

Also; just 200mph? I'm hoping for more on the speed front.

